# "Show Focus Points" Plugin with MacOS Catalina



## kkovak (Oct 13, 2019)

Have found that this plugin no longer functions as it has a 32 bit component.  Anyone aware of a planned update or an alternative?  Not received a response from the plugin author as yet.

Thanks,
Ken

Ken Kovak
Lehigh Valley, PA
https://kenkphotography.smugmug.com


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 13, 2019)

Looking on the developer's website, it hasn't been updated since 2017.  I suspect it is a dead product at this point, but who knows.  

Thanks for the heads up though.  I'll add checking Plugins to my list of things to get in order before I upgrade to Catalina


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 14, 2019)

Woodbutcher said:


> Thanks for the heads up though.  I'll add checking Plugins to my list of things to get in order before I upgrade to Catalina


Good thinking, we'll add that to ours too


----------



## Tajhad (Oct 31, 2019)

That particular one doesnt work. And is unlikely to work in the future. I contacted the guy a while ago with no response - so I doubt he is going to update it.
A simple one that I have found works with Catalina is this one. Simple -but does the trick.

musselwhizzle/Focus-Points
The top right side of the page has the download (Clone or Download)
Follow the instructions, move the file to where you want it - before you add it to Lightroom. If you install it and then move it (as I did!) - it wont work


----------



## JohnPMcAlister (Feb 11, 2020)

This should really be added to LR by Adobe.  It is absurd that this is not a standard feature of LR.  It was a standard feature of Apple's Aperture for all cameras.  It is incredibly useful for evaluating photos, particularly those of wildlife (birds in particular) in motion.


----------



## Califdan (Feb 11, 2020)

Tajhad said:


> musselwhizzle/Focus-Points
> The top right side of the page has the download (Clone or Download)
> Follow the instructions, move the file to where you want it - before you add it to Lightroom. If you install it and then move it (as I did!) - it wont work



Can't get the musselwhizzle one to work.  Says "info.lua" file missing but it's not missing.  After extracting downlad zip file,  the folder name is "Focus-Points-Master"  (no ".lrplugin" extension).   inside the folder, the plugin folder name is "focuspoints.lrdevplugin".  I can't change this to "focuspoints.lrplugin" as that is the same name as the other one, so i tried "focuspoints2.lrplugin".   but then it says the Info.lua is missing.

Thanks --Dan


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 11, 2020)

Tajhad said:


> That particular one doesnt work. And is unlikely to work in the future. I contacted the guy a while ago with no response - so I doubt he is going to update it.
> A simple one that I have found works with Catalina is this one. Simple -but does the trick.
> 
> musselwhizzle/Focus-Points
> ...


However, many cameras are not supported.  (Not a criticism, but an observation, since this is a "volunteer" effort.) For a camera like my D3, with many focus points, adding support would be cumbersome.  And a web search did not turn up D3 support.


----------



## Ed Anderson (Feb 11, 2020)

You can get the 2019 version 1.03 here which adds Catalina support and some newer cameras: Show Focus Points Plugin for Lightroom
It works on my Mac running Catalina 10.15.2 and LR 9.1


----------



## JohnPMcAlister (Feb 11, 2020)

Califdan said:


> Can't get the musselwhizzle one to work.  Says "info.lua" file missing but it's not missing.  After extracting downlad zip file,  the folder name is "Focus-Points-Master"  (no ".lrplugin" extension).   inside the folder, the plugin folder name is "focuspoints.lrdevplugin".  I can't change this to "focuspoints.lrplugin" as that is the same name as the other one, so i tried "focuspoints2.lrplugin".   but then it says the Info.lua is missing.
> 
> Thanks --Dan



You have to delete the old one or rename the old one first to something like focus points-old.lrplugin.  Then you can change the name of the new one - the musselwhizzle one - as the instructions say from focuspoints.lrdevplugin to focuspoints.lrplugin.  The reason that you can't just rename the new one arbitrarily is that there are adjunct files that depend on having the name be specifically focuspoints.lrplugin.  I have done this and it works just fine under Catalina.


----------

